# Canine Good Citizen Test Tips



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AKC has been compiling some tips for passing each of the tests involved in the Canine Good Citizen Test (CGC). They are on the AKC web site and are being e-mailed out in the Your AKC. The latest issue included tips for Test #9, and they sent a notice that tips for Test #10 will come in the next issue.

If anyone is interested in passing the CGC, some of these tips may come in handy. If you have other tips to share, please feel free to add them here, and please let us know which test your tips are meant to enhance.

Here is the link to the tips on the AKC site: AKC Canine Good Citizen Test Tips


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 1: Accepting a friendly stranger*
Your dog must allow the CGC evaluator to come up to you, shake your hand and greet you while ignoring the dog.

*Training for Test 1 *
Arrange several social encounters by inviting friends to your home or taking walks in your neighborhood. One of the easiest ways to teach your dog to meet a new person is to begin with the dog on a leash. Have your dog sit at your side and ask the person to approach and pet the dog. If your dog is too excited in the beginning, lightly touch the dog and back up. You should praise your dog for staying in the sit position. If the dog jumps on the person, give a gentle tug on the leash and a reminder, "sit. "

If you choose to use food to aid in training, begin with the dog in the sit position at your side. As the person approaches, reward the dog with a bit of food for staying in the sit position. For a problem dog, you can have a helper approach to pet the dog. If the dog jumps up, the helper can say, "sit," and reward the dog with a small piece of food only when the dog is sitting.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 2: Sitting politely for petting*
This test demonstrates that the dog will allow a friendly stranger to pet it while it is out with its handler.

*Training for Test 2: *
Begin by having your dog sit while you and your family members approach and pet it. If the dog begins to get out of the sit position, give a tug on the leash and a reminder, "sit." Remember to praise the dog as it sits and don't allow anyone to pet the dog while it is jumping. The length of time of petting can be very gradually increased over time.

As soon as your dog understands that it must remain under control while being petted by those it knows, you can allow strangers to do the same. Remember that many people, especially children do not know how to approach a dog and they may need some guidance.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 3: Appearance and grooming*
This practical test demonstrates that the dog will welcome being groomed and examined and will permit someone, such as veterinarian or groomer, to do so.

*Training for Test 3: *
Gentle combing and brushing are a natural extension of petting and stroking. Your dog should receive gradual, positive conditioning to being groomed and examined from puppyhood on. You should begin gentle combing and brushing right away if you acquire an adult dog. If your dog fears this type of handling or becomes uncertain when its ears and feet are touched, spend time allowing it to associate grooming and human touch as a happy experience when it gets the slightest positive response. Pleasant daily handling and grooming will help you recognize physical problems early on. Once your dog is comfortable being groomed and examined by you, ask someone else to do the same.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 4: Out for a walk (walking on a loose leash)*
This test demonstrates that the handler is in control of the dog. Your dog must be under you control as you go for a walk on a loose leash.

*Training for Test 4*: 
In order to see your movements and respond to them, your dog's head needs to be fairly close to your side. Your dog can learn to move on a loose leash and, as soon as it does, you will find that you are taking it everywhere with you!

You can train for this exercise by allowing your dog slack in the leash as you begin to move. If your dog begins to pull, give a quick tug on the leash and immediately loosen the leash again. Remember to praise the dog when it is not pulling.

You can also teach this exercise by showing your dog a treat or a toy to encourage it to move with you as you begin to walk. This type of training may require fewer corrections. With consistency and plenty of praise and attention, your dog will learn to move happily in the desired position and treats and toys can be eliminated.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 5: Walking through a crowd*
Test 5 demonstrates that your dog can move about politely in pedestrian traffic and is under control in public places.

*Training for Test 5: *
Since you have already practiced loose-leash walking in your neighborhood (AKC CGC Test 4), your dog is probably used to encountering people. If, however, there is no one around, go into town or to the local playground. With an excitable dog, try to work up to close encounters gradually until your dog is comfortable and controllable.

If your dog tries to go to and jump on a person passing by, you can give a tug on the collar as you give the command "heel" or some similar command that means "let's walk." Praise the dog for paying attention to you. Start this exercise by walking you dog with people at a distance and gradually move the dog closer to the people.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 6: Sit and down on command & Staying in place*
This test ensures that the dog has had training, will respond to the handler's commands and will remain in position (sit or down) as commanded by the handler.

*Training for Test 6: *
One method to teach your dog to sit is to place the dog at your side, grasp the leash close to the collar with one hand and use the other hand to tuck the dog's back legs into a sit as you say, "sit." Praise the dog when it sits. As soon as your dog learns sit, you can start working on down. With your dog seated say, "down," and lightly push on the shoulders with one hand while your other hand pulls down on the collar or moves behind the front legs and slides them forward. Always praise your dog as soon as it responds.

With your dog at your side, command it to sit or down. Once it is in position, you are ready to give a "stay" command. Lower your hand, palm towards the dog's face, as a signal to stay as you say the word, "stay." Then, position yourself so you are standing directly in front of the dog. Remain there for only a few seconds, then return to the dog's side and praise it. If the dog breaks the stay, put it back in place and give the reminder, "stay." As soon as your dog is reliable on this short stay, start adding time to the stay and then bring in distractions.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 7: Coming when called*
This test demonstrates that the dog will come when called by the handler.

*Training for Test 7:* 
Put on your dog's leash to begin teaching your dog to come. Call your dog's name enthusiastically, giving a light tug on the leash if the dog does not respond. When your dog does come when called, be sure to give plenty of praise!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 8: Reaction to another dog*
This test demonstrates that your dog can behave politely around other dogs.

*Training for Test 8: *
To begin, every time you see a dog and handler walking, reinforce a "stay" command in either a sit or down position as they pass by. Praise your dog for staying in position. Eventually, your dog will be able to move around and move toward the other dog and remain under control.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test 9: Reaction to distraction*
This test demonstrates that the dog is confident at all times when faced with common distracting situations.

*Training for Test 9: *
Through exposure to everyday situations, your dog has probably learned to ignore the distractions used in the test. But, if your dog rarely sees a bicycle or has taken to barking and fence-running when it sees a jogger, you may be in for an embarrassing surprise when you are with your dog in public.

If your dog shows fear of unusual objects, sounds, or movements, you should help it by briefly exposing it to these things in a non-threatening environment, preferably at a comfortable distance. Praise, treats, toys, and playful interaction may eventually take its mind off fear and help it associate what was once frightening with positive experiences. As your dog becomes more confident, you can gradually bring the distractions closer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

CGC is a great test to measure your training efforts and also great if you are thinking of therapy dog programs in the future. Anyone getting ready to take it?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chico is already a Delta Certified Therapy Dog and I'd like to get his Canine Good Citizen Certificate too.
Since step 10 wasn't included in the Delta Test, I'll have to practice leaving him in a room with a friendly stranger.
I also have to review all the other steps because we haven't practiced since last summer.

He and I do the R.E.A.D. program.

I hope to train Cali so that she can do Therapy. So I guess I'll work on her CGC too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish I could do that with mine. Maybe with my NEXT dog....hehe.
McKenna starts basic obedience classes on Monday evening. She's almost four so I figure I've procrastinated long enough.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kimberly,

I was hoping to have Houston take the exam and these tips are great . Thanks so much. You are the best. :biggrin1: #1 and #2 are our problem. He likes to jump when he meets new people or when we come home from being out. I have everyone on board in the house trying to stop this problem. I showed them the brochure from the AKC so I think especially my son is excited.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The test seems more scary than what it is. You are allowed to give multiple commands etc. I was next in line and I watched the dog before me fail and then the dog that was in my group fail, I was so nervous but Dora did well, even with the leave with a stranger. Isabelle I was scared about the jumping and attention, and she acted like an angel but my friend was in the group so after I came out of the room they had us stay in, she goes "amanda i am sorry but Belle growled when we tried to pet her" It totally freaked me out as Belle has never met a stranger and then they said just kidding! If the test isn't fun enough, you get a certificate to put on your wall and you can get a CGC badge and tag for your dog's collar!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Does AKC list where they are giving the test?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There is an area on AKC that does. I think if you have a training club near you as well, they do it a few times a year (at least back in Ohio/Michigan they did)

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/cgc_schedule.cfm


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Amanda. I looked it up and that facility is about 40 mins from my house. I have seen them at a few dog events where they run agility for fun. You pay a small fee that is a donation to a shelter or something and take your dogs thru the course. Kodi did great and it was his first time. It's a bit of a hike, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This class helped Casper so much....Casper had trouble with #2 and #3, but he past the class. The instructors were really good with him.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Amy & I are going to take the class & eventually the test, this spring. A nearby shelter offers the course. I'm so excited for Amy, as I think this will be a great experience. I"ll let you know how it goes


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tip 10 just arrived today.

*Test 10: Supervised separation*
This test ensures that the dog can be left with a trusted person, if necessary, and will maintain training and good manners.

*Training for Test 10: *
To prepare your dog for this last test, go out of sight for a few seconds as you practice distance on your "stay" command. If you do not have a helper, use a light 15-foot line and hold onto it, you will know if your dog moves, even if you can't see it. If your dog breaks the stay, go back and reposition the dog saying, "stay." Don't go too far away too fast or your dog will not be successful.

The easiest way to train for this test is to have a helper who holds the leash of the dog while you go out of sight. You will gradually lengthen the time you leave the dog. Before long, your dog will learn to be briefly separated from you and to stay with a person you trust.

Your dog will be well on the way to becoming a respected member of the community once he/she has completed the AKC Canine Good Citizen Test training. Find a CGC test in your area and good luck! (After you go to the link, there is a Training/Testing link on the left menu.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Test no. 10 is what I thought was the hardest. Getting your dog to stay with a friendly stranger and you walking away and hidding. Some of the dogs bark and go crazy (my Dora) and others have more of an issue (like my belle) with thinking she needs to get on the stranger's lap. I found it very helpful to practice this part with someone. The tester is sitting in a chair and you hand your dog to them. I placed both of mine in a down- they were less likely to have issues. I came back and Dora was still down just like in obedience, Belle was standing and looking for me since the tester wouldn't love her!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

My mom and her sheltie take the CGC test on Saturday. She's really nervous. I'll send her to this site so that she can see the tips and Amanda's experience. 

I really think they will pass, but I told Mom not to beat herself up if they don't. She and Lady (her sheltie) can take the test with me and Posh next year.  The only reason why I'm not doing the test this year is at 10 months old, I think Miss Posh has a little case of the puppieness still, and I love her for that. We're all about fun!  She's doing wonderfully with her downs, sits, shakes, and agility. Not too great a stays, but we're working on that and she like to jump and greet...

I do take her pretty much everywhere so she gets used to loads of people and sounds, and I am hoping to eventually start a read to rover group with her. 

So much fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- tell her good luck! I was totally nervous and thought for sure I would fail with Dora. I will tell you there were so many people there to take the test with us that they broke it into groups of 3. So the 2 with me failed! One jumped on a test taker and the other pee'd in the ring! This was all by the third part, I thought I was going to pee too!

Tell your mom to make sure to potty the dog a few times before hand, they feel how nervous you get! And before each thing, I just put my dog in a sit to wait. You can talk as much as you want. So don't treat it like a competition and be friendly and upbeat 

Amy-if it a drop in, I would try it if I were you, you might very well surprise yourself and you know what to work on. Oh that is another thing, if you fail, take all the others so you can better prepare next year!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the prod Amanda. I need those.

I will email my trainer and see if they can fit me in. I know they did a practice session last weekend...I guess if I go in with low expectations of us both I'll probably come out "ahead."

I was thinking of going and watching anyway, so I'll guess I'll probably just bring Miss Posh and my money and see if they can fit me in.

Scarey!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- the last time I did it was $5. I was able to do Isabelle for free because I was a testor  And seriously, go into it like it is fun and you are proving how smart you and Posh are! But be sure to bring your camera for us!

Keep me posted!
Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, so the bad news is, I couldn't get in with Posh to take the test because they were totally full! The good news is, my mom and Lady passed!  Yippee!!! This is major, because my mom rescued Lady (the mutant sheltie) off craig's list, from an old couple who definitely did not think accurately about how much work a herding dog would be!

When Lady came to live with my mom, she was afraid of EVERYTHING. I encouraged my mom to take some obedience classes with her (my mom has never taken a dog to "school"). Fast forward six months....

Lady has passed basic obedience, advanced obedience, rally, beginning agility, and now she is CGC certified and has passed a therapy dog test.

Yay! Lady!

I was teasing my mom that I would go into her testing area today and sneeze...when someone sneezes, Lady finds you and "saves" you by jumping up and putting her paws on your shoulders.

Let's just say, Mom should think twice about volunteering with Lady to go to any hospitals...

Here is a picture of Miss Lady, I gave my mom crap for her ahem purebred sheltie. I don't think so...We all love her just the same.

Side note, this photo is totally out of focus! Crud! I will post more...









And here is one of me mum and me in Arizona with Miss Posh. Mom says she wants a hav too. Tee hee hee! The Havbug has bitten... BTW, I hate my face in this photo. What the heck is wrong with my eye?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, one more side note, Lady weighs 30 pounds and she's lean!

She is about the size of my border collie and her hair has not gotten any poof-ier. 

She reminds me of a shrunken rough coated collie. We love our little Lady.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations Lady!!! Many more times to play and put that therapy dog to use!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, congrats to Lady and your mom!!!! How exciting. :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation to your Mom and Lady. Sounds like a great team.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ginger took the test last fall and passed!!!!! I was not there when she took my hubby took her. He said that it was pretty easy. I am going to have Jillee take the test this summer and when Betzie is old enough as well!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Ginger! 

Yeah, my mom said they even let people do things over...I guess, as long as your dog didn't jump up on the evaluator or growl or pull on the lead. Posh and I have to work on the jumping up part.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to Lady and her Mom!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Amy, hopefully you can get in to the next one, but how fabulous for your mom and Lady!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry I am joining this thread a little late. I just started practicing for the Canine Good Citizen test. I bought the Volhards' book and I like it because it gives exercises to do every week. 
Our biggest issue right now is Cash is pulling away/acting shy when new people go to pet him. He doesn't like it when people lean over him to pet him. Also some people just start petting without first offering a hand to smell. At school, I put him up on a chair when the kids practice petting him just so he doesn't get stepped on. 

Does anyone have advice on this issue? Does anyone know if when they give the test, does the evaluator greet small dogs by getting down on the dog's level?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sharon, I know Jeanne (Maddies Mom) has been training for this test, so she may be a perfect one to ask.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They do pretty much stand up and pet the dog-well the two times i have taken it usually reaching down to the dog. However, it is something to work on just because you don't know. A lot of time the people who do the test are volunteers (i have done it many times) and don't know how to approach toy dogs. I had both my girls do a sit so that way they were less likely to jump on the person. I would also practice with the person walking around them, being a bit more clumbsy, etc just cause you don't know what hte person will look and act like test day.

If i didn't tell this story before, one of the things they test for therapy dog, is two kids throwing a big ball back and forth next to your dog, whether you can control your dog, etc. Well the test for Belle- they missed and it hit off the wall and smoked belle. She fell over, they totally apologized but reality is, things like that can happen in a chaotic hospital setting. Belle was more concerned about the attention she was getting for the apology so we passed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharon, I don't know the answer to your question (and it seems that Amanda answered it for you) but just wanted to chime in that I have the same exact problem with Kubrick. He will sometimes even do it with me or someone that he does know and it seems like he is doing it as an entice to play. I'm not sure how to get him to stop doing this as it doesn't seem he is doing it because he's shy but rather because he want to play. Perhaps a sit every time, though we still need to work on 'sit' when someone new approaches.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Cash is a mellow fellow. He doesn't seem fazed by much in terms of noises, other dogs, and distractions but when people go to pet him he lowers his head and takes a step back. He even does this when I try to pet him and I approach him from the front. I am trying to teach him "Nice Pet" and having him sit beside me when new people approach. In the sitting position he does this far less often. He didn't do this at his breeder's house so I am wondering if he is still adjusting to being in a new place.

I tried having others give him a treat when they pet him but then he started being very interested in the petter's hand, and twisting and squirming to get the treat. Now I treat him sometimes and give lots of positive encouragment when he sits nice for petting. Incidentally in the Canine Good Citizen training book, "Sitting nice for petting" doesn't even start until Week 5.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi can be a little hesitant with a stranger, but if I tell him it's okay to say hello, he will approach. Shelby has no problem with strangers. She will approach doing her happy dance and then bite your ankles. We are working on this!!!!!! I think I might have to start walking them separately so I can spend time on this type of training.


----------



## puppieluver88 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you soo much for the tips, I have been wanting to have Pepsi get her CGC but haven't gotten around to it. i think the hardest one for her is the one where you have to leave her with a friendly stranger, she cries when i leave her, guess we'll need to work on that.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

My Titan failed the down command. He did great on everything else but didn't like to lay down. Wish they could have used the sit command on this cause he stayed seated all the time I was away from him with a stranger in control.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Judy, that's still wonderful that Titan passed everything but the down. Maybe you could teach him another "trick" that starts with the "down" and as a reward for his down he could roll over or do something else he likes?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judy- was it the leave with a friendly stranger that he wouldn't down? I didn't think you had to have them do anything specific there? I think most people place in a down cause dogs are less likely to break a down than a sit but I thought you could leave them any way you wanted?

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Judy- Its awesome that Titan did everything but the "down". It just takes practice and practice. Maddie learned her down in our obedience classes when she was younger. For the CGC, we had to put our dog in both sit and down and walk away, then go back when the evaluator told us to. The dog was not allowed to break position until the evaluator said we could release them. I used to practice at home leaving Maddie in both sit and down and walk 20 feet away and wait for longer and longer periods of time before going back. Plus, try giving Titan a "release" word that lets him know he can't move until you say it. The repetition really helps. Also, you can keep saying "stay" or "down" to reinforce it. I bet Titan passes on his next try with just a little bit of practice. Awesome job! :clap2:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, Congratulations on getting so far! I think that's fabulous if that is the only problem Titan has. You must be disappointed but it sounds like it will be easily fixed; you've gotten some good advice. 

What was the down for? I too thought you could put them in a sit OR a down. If it's the down we need I'm good to go. My lazy bones always wants to break her sit for a down.

We're still working on sitting quietly for a friendly stranger. when she sees a hand coming toward her for petting she does the "Hav jump-back" And if she is excited she does the crazy "approach, then back off dance" that so many here do :frusty:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- Its been a while, but I think we had to make our dogs both sit and down on command. They had to pass both. Then I believe we were allowed to choose which we wanted to do for the stay while we walk away and return portion. I chose "down", as its more comfortable for Maddie, and she wouldn't be tempted to go from a sit to a down. But in class practice, we did both the sit stay and down stay while we walked away, so the dogs knew both. Our trainer felt if they could do both, they would have no problem with just the simple down command and sit command that were required parts of the test.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, Jeanne, now that makes sense! Thanks! I sure can't wait to be sitting in the seat of all you Hav Moms who have already passed the test


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

... bumping......... :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Our biggest issue right now is Cash is pulling away/acting shy when new people go to pet him. He doesn't like it when people lean over him to pet him. Also some people just start petting without first offering a hand to smell. At school, I put him up on a chair when the kids practice petting him just so he doesn't get stepped on.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on this issue? Does anyone know if when they give the test, does the evaluator greet small dogs by getting down on the dog's level?


Some testers will fail him, others will understand and work with the issue. One of my email addresses is on the evaluators list but wow some of them are so picky that you'd think they were a judge doing an obedience trial and I stopped reading it. Others are a lot more mellow so it depends on who you get. The guidelines are the same, but each tester has their own way of doing it.


----------

